

Ask HN: Freelance web developers, where do you find your clients/projects? - rayalez


======
MichaelCrawford
[http://www.warplife.com/jobs/computer/telecommute/](http://www.warplife.com/jobs/computer/telecommute/)

Edit: also get to know a bunch of other freelance web designers. Ask them to
refer to you, work they cannot take themselves. Offer to do the same for them.

That's how I've gotten much of my own work as a consulting software engineer.

